

New AppStore ripped off an app that Apple shut down a year ago - appricot

You can see more on this link:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;photo.php?fbid=10152720188975747&amp;set=a.172224195746.121565.660640746&amp;type=1<p>Whole story:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;appricot.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;69685530021&#x2F;we-built-it-everybody-loved-it-and-now-we-have-to-say
======
justintocci
You can see more on this link:
[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152720188975747&se...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152720188975747&set=a.172224195746.121565.660640746&type=1)
Whole story: [http://appricot.com/post/69685530021/we-built-it-
everybody-l...](http://appricot.com/post/69685530021/we-built-it-everybody-
loved-it-and-now-we-have-to-say)

